# Working line breeders in Texas?



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm in the market for a schutzhund prospect and I was wondering if any of you guys know of any working line Texas breeders with affordable prices?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Van Meerhout German Shepherds

Louise used to be in TX (recently moved to NY) but still probably knows everyone there involved in SchH, so she'd be another to contact and ask for references.

Brimwylf Working Line German Shepherds - Westchester County, NY


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

Okay, il contact her.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

=:= Germelhaus German Shepherd Dogs =:= Breeding Top Working Schutzhund GSDs


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

A good friend has a Meerhout dog that I work regularly. Real nice dog


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks, I love the Germelhaus dogs!


----------

